

Apple snubs Intel for tablet chips - sid-
http://venturebeat.com/2010/01/06/apple-tablet-intel/

======
jacquesm
If you think of the tablet as an overgrown iphone that makes perfect sense, if
you think of it as a shrunk laptop then less so.

Since the kind of application that will run on tablets is probably closer in
flavour to the stuff running on the iphone (with no doubt another chapter
added to the app store to supply tablet applications) I don't see how this is
a problem for anyone but intel.

Apple has always been very practical about their cpu choices, they've gone
whichever way the wind was blowing and they've made some pretty drastic
decisions in the past which somehow always worked for them.

